# Le cifre dell'amore coniugale



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

ma come puoi pretendere di non avere più un sentimento per il tuo compagno (bene o male) di una vita? Prova a cambiargli il nome al sentimento che ne provi invece!
E poi ho capito che ci hanno rovinato fin da piccole con questo cazzo di fiabe del menga, ma facciamone una ragione e bruciamolo (non più il reggiseno, ma il libro dei Grimm e Andersen edulcorati e rimaneggiati che ci hanno propinato)

Drusilla


----------

